# HCG levels not doubling, think they are decreasing help so scarred



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi

I was wondering if could help me cos I have gotten myself into a right state worrying about my HCG levels.  My first pregnancy ended in miscarriage, no HB at 8 weeks.  Miscarriage was in August.

Now pregnant again and had HCG levels done, never had them done last time.

17 DPO it was 146
19 DPO it was 286
21 DPO it was 482

So really worried cos they are not doubling.  All done 48 hours apart.  Plus really worried about the last one cos it has not gone up as much.  Worked out that second test result 286 was up 95% first result of 146.  But last one 482 is only up 68% of second result 286 if that makes sense.

Hospital won't do any more tests now and I have to go for a scan on 18 November.

Can you advise if I am likely to have a good outcome.  I want to have hope but don't want to delude myself.  Not sure I can cope losing another one but if it happens I will just have to cope.

Sorry for the rambling.

Ginger Baby


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

At this stage, things are happening so quickly that even in another hours time the result could have reached the double mark.  They are increasing well, if they had only risen a little then there might be cause for concern, but everything is looking hopeful at present,

Try not to analyse it all too much, or you'll end up working yourself into a panic which won't help the pregnancy,

Keep me posted,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Emilycatlin

I noticed that I have posted the same question twice cos my computer went funny yesterday.  So sorry for that.  You must think I am a right nutter.

I will try not to panic.  I am just so scarred at lost of symptoms and now not having any.

I know its just a waiting game now and there is nothing I can do which does my head in cos I am a control freak.  When I was pregnant last time they did not do the HCG tests, wish I had not had them done this time cos its just drove me mad.

I will carrying on hoing and      that everything is going to be fine.

Thanks again

Ginger Baby


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes sometimes knowing too much makes it worse, keep focussing on the fact (as you would if you hadn't had the bloods done), that you aren't bleeding, you have no severe pain, and there's no suggestion at the moment that anything is wrong,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya

Its me again.  Well I had a scan on Thursday and baby measured 6 weeks, there was a heartbeat,  but said the sac was too small.  Did not dare ask how small sac was.  Consultant just said just hope the sac grows and come back in 2 weeks for another scan but he did not sound hopeful.

Turns out he was right.  Started bleeding heavily on Saturday and still bleeding now.  Have no pain but have lots of clotty blood.  More blood than a normal period.  So think I am miscarrying.  With my last miscarriage I had more pain and saw the sac when it passed.  I was at 8 weeks last time.

I have a scan at Queen Elizabeth Hospital, Gateshead tomorrow.  Not looking forward to it cos I know they are going to confirm its all over.  So sick of it all.

Thanks again for your advice.

Ginger


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry hun, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi EmilyCatlin

Just thought I would let you know that scan confirmed that I have miscarried.  Both devastated.  Now sure how we will get through this.  Read on the internet that only 5% of women suffer 2 miscarriges.  So that did not help me at all.

Feel so alone.  The clinic said they will do some tests.  So will arrange a follow up in the new year.  The thought of the tests is freaking me out cos most of the time they don't find anything.  So where will that leave us.

Anyway thanks again for all your support

Ginger


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so sorry hun, it's heartbreaking, but it won't always feel as raw as it does right now. Have the clinic given you details of the miscarriage association? They can give you lots of support and advice, 

Let me know if you haven't got the details and I'll find out for you,

Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Emily Catlin

They did not give me details of miscarriage association but found it on the internet.  I am going to try and get an appointment with my GP on Monday and ask if she can arrange some counselling or something.  Shes been away this week and I don't feel comfortable talking to any of the other doctors.


Thanks again

Ginger


----------

